# Ipad et apps TV



## Isidore Ducasse (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

heureux possesseur d'un Ipad Wifi 64 et d'une freebox Revolution je rencontre des problèmes avec les différentes APPS TV (canal+, FreeTV, M6 itélé et autres). Cela plante systématiquement au bout de quelques secondes et regarder quoi que ce soit fini vite par porter sur les nerfs. 

J'ai activé le mode routeur de ma box mais cela n'a rien résolu (je n'ai toutefois pas attribué une IP  Statique à l'Ipad). 

Auriez vous idée de où cela peut bien provenir.
Petite précision je n'ai pas de problèmes réseau hormis cela et le Pad reçoit très bien le net.


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Mouette94 (31 Janvier 2011)

Comprend pas. J'ai un 16 Go, et ma Freebox n'est (pas encore) v6, mais je n'ai aucun problème, ça s'est débrouilé tout seul.

Es-tu un peu loin, ce qui te donnerait un bande passante trop faible ?


----------



## Isidore Ducasse (31 Janvier 2011)

Il est vrai que ça passe mieux quand je suis dans la même pièce que la Box mais tout de même Et puis le problème est récent alors je pense que cela vient du changement de Box Avant il y avait des ratés mais pas à ce point


----------

